# Ed Schultz? My God!



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

On 1100 of all places. :rollin: 
Politics aside,,,he has to be one of the worst human beings I've never had an opportunity to meet.
No more 1100 for me,,, uke:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Man,,, been listening to Kelly and Berg's love fest with ED. :eyeroll: 
Kelly is less than a dork with his "*fascination" *of finally having both sides on 1100.
What happened to Alan Colmes? At least he was an honest liberal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ed will defend which ever side pays him the most. That being said I'm not to sure of his sanity either. I think he is a small time nut job that is a James Carville wantabe.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://host.madison.com/news/opinion/co ... 03286.html


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

A link? :spam: 
I could give 10+++ links that aren't so positive.
Ed Schultz, the man that anyone with a tad of sanity loves to hate,,,,*with reason* :bop: !!!!


----------

